
A RealWorld Comparison of Front-End Frameworks 2020 - beefman
https://medium.com/dailyjs/a-realworld-comparison-of-front-end-frameworks-2020-4e50655fe4c1
======
beefman
AppRun is looking pretty good [https://apprun.js.org/](https://apprun.js.org/)

